# Need reassembly help



## offroader461 (Apr 2, 2007)

hey all i just did the timing chain replacement on my 91 stanza and have some reassembly problems..

i got the entire car apart and replaced everything...im starting to put it back together but have run intto a couple of snags im hoping someone can help me with....the pulley thats on the front of the timing cover up top is supposed to have 3 bolts but somehow one of them walked away...can someone look at their timing cover and tell me how many bolts are supposed to be there...maybe its in a spot it shouldnt be...

Next i loosened all the bolts on the rearward motor mount(at the back of the motor by the firewall) and now cannot get 3 out of the 4 back in...2 go into the trans and the final one goes through the rubber isolator..I really need help...any suggestions are appreciated

car has been down for awhile now and really need it running again...THX


----------

